# how the five



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok so I am doing work on some houses and we know all the sh%t that goes with it

The boarders don't clean there board as in bubbles baked corners, disco clowns can't clean the board but we have to light check it

I have never back charged a single person ever but what or how do you guys do it, do you back charge?

Framers make a five'n mess and I hold the bag


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just add your extra costs to your invoice when you submit it to the contractor and explain to him why you needed to be compensated extra for your time.
Give him notice ahead of time, just sort of mention in passing that you're going to have to charge something more for your extra labour.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd confront the contractor before you do get too far along, and if it's the type of situation where necessary put it in writing. Most of my contractors are understanding, but I also let them know of potential issues before I get started...

For instance, every time I know I'm hanging a spray foam job, I let the contractor know that if I have to trim foam it WILL cost extra, and I won't rush when I get it ready. Usually, it works out that I don't have to do any prep (whereas on the other hand, if I don't give a warning....I always have to trim it :furious.

However, some guys will call you a whiner, and might look elsewhere....judge carefully how you approach the situation.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ok so I am doing work on some houses and we know all the sh%t that goes with it
> 
> The boarders don't clean there board as in bubbles baked corners, disco clowns can't clean the board but we have to light check it
> 
> ...


 You take the sh!t with the gravy! Feel for me ! I cant find a decent hanging crew to save my as$


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'd confront the contractor before you do get too far along, and if it's the type of situation where necessary put it in writing. Most of my contractors are understanding, but I also let them know of potential issues before I get started...
> 
> For instance, every time I know I'm hanging a spray foam job, I let the contractor know that if I have to trim foam it WILL cost extra, and I won't rush when I get it ready. Usually, it works out that I don't have to do any prep (whereas on the other hand, if I don't give a warning....I always have to trim it :furious.
> 
> However, some guys will call you a whiner, and might look elsewhere....judge carefully how you approach the situation.


that's the one I don't get called whiners if we don't want to do someone elses work


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'd confront the contractor before you do get too far along, and if it's the type of situation where necessary put it in writing. Most of my contractors are understanding, but I also let them know of potential issues before I get started...
> 
> For instance, every time I know I'm hanging a spray foam job, I let the contractor know that if I have to trim foam it WILL cost extra, and I won't rush when I get it ready. Usually, it works out that I don't have to do any prep (whereas on the other hand, if I don't give a warning....I always have to trim it :furious.
> 
> However, some guys will call you a whiner, and might look elsewhere....judge carefully how you approach the situation.


Ya know Slim I been thinking about that endless stash of shemllows ya got maybe we could use it as Insulation and patent it, just need security to keep an eye on the kids in the neighborhood from putting the grab on the soft gold


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have been with a certain DWC for a while, and they know you well, then you can go with Moose boys advice......

But if your new, and the DWC don't know chit about you, then go with slims advice...

And don't go counting how many more Marsh mellows you can get, till the cheque is in your hand:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you have been with a certain DWC for a while, and they know you well, then you can go with Moose boys advice......
> 
> But if your new, and the DWC don't know chit about you, then go with slims advice...
> 
> And don't go counting how many more Marsh mellows you can get, till the cheque is in your hand:whistling2:


:thumbup:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Around here it's so damn hard to find good drywall crews. Even if their kinda good you want to keep them. So when they do a bad job we usually eat it. If we start back charging our Boarders they walk and nobody will do your work. 

On the other had when I used to work through a DWC I did back charge if it was really bad. 

It's a hard choice though because when it gets around that you back charge for [email protected]$y work nobody wants to board your houses. sometimes you just got to eat it if you want to keep the peace.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ya know Slim I been thinking about that endless stash of shemllows ya got maybe we could use it as Insulation and patent it, just need security to keep an eye on the kids in the neighborhood from putting the grab on the soft gold


I'm sorry Joe, I think at some point you must have misunderstood. There was only one marshmallow on that dark and fateful night (that has since determined my role on Drywall Talk). And, while it was quite large (think Greyhound bus), it wasn't large enough to insulate an entire house even if I hadn't eaten it all.

Maybe we could use silly string?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

*boarder wants to learn to tape*

yea tru that if a taper goes over me and starts back charging he aint getting any of my work boarders know lots of tapers too. and here in canada sask were booming boarders that are good have more say than ive ever seen. that being said we've been working with the same couple of tapers for the most part and we find we need eachother for any side jobs ect. so we just ask our tapers how we can make it good for them and they try to tell us what we can get away with easy just be cool tell us dum goons were the best and were dum enough to improve.eg.bitch about another boarders gaps in corners compliment mine and all of a sudden im cleaning my edges to make up for bad framing haha.i used to do the same to the insulators before i started doing my own inso. [email protected]#kin pat on the back trick!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gordie said:


> yea tru that if a taper goes over me and starts back charging he aint getting any of my work boarders know lots of tapers too. and here in canada sask were booming boarders that are good have more say than ive ever seen. that being said we've been working with the same couple of tapers for the most part and we find we need eachother for any side jobs ect. so we just ask our tapers how we can make it good for them and they try to tell us what we can get away with easy just be cool tell us dum goons were the best and were dum enough to improve.eg.bitch about another boarders gaps in corners compliment mine and all of a sudden im cleaning my edges to make up for bad framing haha.i used to do the same to the insulators before i started doing my own inso. [email protected]#kin pat on the back trick!!


thats just it I give them a few suites or houses to make errors not everyone has a good day or week, but three years later the guy is still busting board ends leaving a freaking mess, oh and the ole feel for the lectric box with a five'n saw........
some guys just aint any good, not saying you are and if ya think I am well time to go to 2bucks drywall Psychiatric clinic:tongue:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You can fix a lot of the mistakes boarders make with a pan of Con-fill. Try to secure the good boarders if you can. If you cant, buy another bag of Con-fill :rockon:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Most hangers are just that. Hangers...They don't know what a finisher knows. I can walk into a house after the hangers walk out and point out the call backs before I even get the tape on.. I was in an attic today back blocking butt joints that shouldn't have been broke where they were. 

Most hangers are deaf!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> yea tru that if a taper goes over me and starts back charging he aint getting any of my work boarders know lots of tapers too. and here in canada sask were booming boarders that are good have more say than ive ever seen. that being said we've been working with the same couple of tapers for the most part and we find we need eachother for any side jobs ect. so we just ask our tapers how we can make it good for them and they try to tell us what we can get away with easy just be cool tell us dum goons were the best and were dum enough to improve.eg.bitch about another boarders gaps in corners compliment mine and all of a sudden im cleaning my edges to make up for bad framing haha.i used to do the same to the insulators before i started doing my own inso. [email protected]#kin pat on the back trick!!


So your saying you half to be pampered like a little baby, to do good work, does your mommy come in and pack up your tools for you too:blink:

It's one thing if a guy is trying to do good work, but it's a different story if a rocker has a attitude of "screw you, fix my chit if you want to do business with me". Pride in your work is everything.

You may be on a bit of equal footing with the tapers b/c things are booming, but when things slow down, you will see how the pecking order works. It's like one thing a large DWC told me.... 6 out of 10 boarders are good, but only one out of ten tapers is,,, and when you find that one taper that is good,,don't let him know it:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

In my neck of the woods you pray before you walk in the door. It's 50/50 1 good, one bad. You just absorb it, deal with it. Point it out fix it. As much as i hate fixing other people fu ups i do them shut my mouth. You can complain but it dosen't get anything done any faster.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Gordie Is the reason why I hang it myself if I have the time .
I know alot of Gordies!!! I use him a few times till I get tired of the bs.. then move on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> In my neck of the woods you pray before you walk in the door. It's 50/50 1 good, one bad. You just absorb it, deal with it. Point it out fix it. As much as i hate fixing other people fu ups i do them shut my mouth. You can complain but it dosen't get anything done any faster.


 I'm spoiled







, I only follow behind good crews


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> In my neck of the woods you pray before you walk in the door. It's 50/50 1 good, one bad. You just absorb it, deal with it. Point it out fix it. As much as i hate fixing other people fu ups i do them shut my mouth. You can complain but it dosen't get anything done any faster.


if I am not right you work Union in your area and there is nothing you can say....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They nail off the premiters right?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if I am not right you work Union in your area and there is nothing you can say....














moore said:


> They nail off the premiters right?:whistling2:


Yep:yes:
drywallers here supply their own nails and screws, so it's sorta their choice what they want to use. Their not in the Union, but the tapers are. They base their rate of pay on what were getting (tapers), but at the same time, the DWC's always put the pressure on the rockers to lower their rates, especially this time of the year,,,, winter. Plus with all the economy talk, The way the media talks of doom, you get given that attitude of"you should be thankful you have a job":furious:

Current house I'm in, 2 brothers did it, both in their 50's. Every joint was tight, butts carved out, not a single nail or screw to pull or hit in, all misses tabbed in, every box cut out perfect, no poly to cut. Perfect house done on 13,000 sq ft, except for one thing........ they forgot to screw off a 10 ft long bottom sheet in the hall way...... should I back charge them:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if I am not right you work Union in your area and there is nothing you can say....


This is true they certainly work like there protected by the union. Wether you work for yourself, non-union, union it dosen't matter there is no excuse for poor workmanship.:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice i'm coming there to tape, 2 things either you bitch ehough to follow behind good boarders, and you have quality to back it or .... your foreman has the cleanest ass in your area LOL:tt2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> must be nice i'm coming there to tape, 2 things either you bitch ehough to follow behind good boarders, and you have quality to back it or .... your foreman has the cleanest ass in your area LOL:tt2:


 Now that was GD funny!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yep:yes:
> drywallers here supply their own nails and screws, so it's sorta their choice what they want to use. Their not in the Union, but the tapers are. They base their rate of pay on what were getting (tapers), but at the same time, the DWC's always put the pressure on the rockers to lower their rates, especially this time of the year,,,, winter. Plus with all the economy talk, The way the media talks of doom, you get given that attitude of"you should be thankful you have a job":furious:
> 
> Current house I'm in, 2 brothers did it, both in their 50's. Every joint was tight, butts carved out, not a single nail or screw to pull or hit in, all misses tabbed in, every box cut out perfect, no poly to cut. Perfect house done on 13,000 sq ft, except for one thing........ they forgot to screw off a 10 ft long bottom sheet in the hall way...... should I back charge them:whistling2:


 Your DWC pays the rockers non union rates ??? No different than Mexican wages here than..Those tabbed in misses have to be cut out or they will blister up after paint. loose paper- blister


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Our boarders are unionized there with the carpenters union


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> must be nice i'm coming there to tape, 2 things either you bitch ehough to follow behind good boarders, and you have quality to back it or .... your foreman has the cleanest ass in your area LOL:tt2:


Think it's just London is 400,000 people, with no other huge towns around it, so it still has a small town feeling to it. All the DWC are family run, so keeping a good name is important.

Where you are, when I worked there, it had a big business, corporate feeling to it, like you were just a number on a pay stub. Plus you guys had Taping foreman's, which I refused to deal with, what a joke those guys were.

But, I find in general, if your doing things by P/W, you have more power over the other trades. It's just common sense you should not half to complete or fix their work, no matter what trade they are.

By the hour is different though, it's all b1tch b1tch, go go , got to keep up with the dead line, just do what your told. I hated working by the hour, they just passed the buck onto you to fix everything, then would b1tch if you didn't keep up. Then some of the tapers you got stuck working with were brutal too.

Not keen on the hour working Union guys, P/W different story IMO:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Your DWC pays the rockers non union rates ??? No different than Mexican wages here than..Those tabbed in misses have to be cut out or they will blister up after paint. loose paper- blister


The rockers are a penny or 2 below us in pay, but when we get a raise, then they keep pace with us, The Union sorta sets the tone.

Were not big pro union guys, it's just something had to be done. Our wages were like gas prices at one time. Quick to fall when things got slow, slow to rise when things got good. It didn't matter how good you were, lowest bidder took it all.

Union brought stability to the market, they brought in set rates. Then slowly, the DWC found it was better to keep the best guys working, less headaches and better work. The companies are liking the union more than us workers:blink:

Could we be making better wages,,,,, yep,,,, but I don't fault the union or the DWC's, it's the Government, they make more money off a house up here in the great white north, than all the tradesmen that built it

(*&^&%$^%$(*&^&^( communist:furious:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Think it's just London is 400,000 people, with no other huge towns around it, so it still has a small town feeling to it. All the DWC are family run, so keeping a good name is important.
> 
> Where you are, when I worked there, it had a big business, corporate feeling to it, like you were just a number on a pay stub. Plus you guys had Taping foreman's, which I refused to deal with, what a joke those guys were.
> 
> ...


This is true I work for an itallian company, the foreman is itallian... you see where i'm going with this. They have there favorites which are all.... afilliated. So i'm well respected always working but they could care less about me unless my name was fettichini allfredo. A DWC of 200 men so i'm just a number. 

I worked for a small company for 12 years they gave more for customs, more $ per foot but they get "comfortable" with you 
and abuse you you start doing favors for this...favors for that Favors=less money. Plus all the small company drama that happens lol


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*great hanging crew?*



moore said:


> You take the sh!t with the gravy! Feel for me ! I cant find a decent hanging crew to save my as$


 i think we cant find great hangers any-moore, is because they just dont exist. when we used to hear----the taper will fix it, they truly had some leeway. now we are the whole(hole) LEEWAY . its like telling a joke to my sisters kids- they dont get it- contractor-homeowner, just the folks on this site. best hanger i ever knew casey hicks ogden utah all of 125 lbs. wirey like that guy that beat up hoss and little joe in that one bonanza episode. he put it up like stiching an arterie to a heart muscle. but now we are talking pride. its the only thing that puts you to sleep, with a smile, itll keep you up to . but at least its a push. lack of it just keep you in hell


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

harvey randall said:


> i think we cant find great hangers any-moore, is because they just dont exist. when we used to hear----the taper will fix it, they truly had some leeway. now we are the whole(hole) LEEWAY . its like telling a joke to my sisters kids- they dont get it- contractor-homeowner, just the folks on this site. best hanger i ever knew casey hicks ogden utah all of 125 lbs. wirey like that guy that beat up hoss and little joe in that one bonanza episode. he put it up like stiching an arterie to a heart muscle. but now we are talking pride. its the only thing that puts you to sleep, with a smile, itll keep you up to . but at least its a push. lack of it just keep you in hell



I guess I'm lucky I have 2 crews of good hangers


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*i only follow behind good crews!*



2buckcanuck said:


> I'm spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh you make me sick----spoiled rotten or is it rattan ? well what ever it is you - ( sorry i lost track of where i was going with that bs) im still laughing at some coolness you laid down a couple day ago, get back to ya. just got home tired layter.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And i follow behind the sh*te!!:yes:
Back charged a company i have worked for for years and they said it was not a problem!(First time in my life) Then we get 2 the next house and yes its all better but still sh*t!:blink:
But they pay my bills and i never hear no grumbles from them!(Except when i am 2 busy) then they start pleading with me 2 do the job!:whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thats just it I give them a few suites or houses to make errors not everyone has a good day or week, but three years later the guy is still busting board ends leaving a freaking mess, oh and the ole feel for the lectric box with a five'n saw........
> some guys just aint any good, not saying you are and if ya think I am well time to go to 2bucks drywall Psychiatric clinic:tongue:


thats true me and my brother have always been very picky on quality eg tight fits no blown roughts check all screws hook all corners picture cut everything. but we had to learn on our own so we were slow .And no could care if there work looked s#@ty comared to ours. we were still the rookies cause they could do two units to our one. didnt change tell the market went bad and we had to compete for our dwindling spot.we forced ourselves to get faster droping all pride and just watching those fast guy go learn and ask now were fast and comprimize no q.c. because of that one of the most skilled guy i ever met noticed us [another boarder] someone all the comanies hire when it seems no one can get work he does and he dont let hack work go with his name . now we follow the big jobs with him and his crew tapers get along great cause there workin on lots of good work [done with speed and quality] tapers want both greedy bastards haha.working with the desire to get better instead of bragging [and i like bragging lol] has improved my income increaced options and added skills eg insulation steal and wood framing . i hope i can add taping to that its hard to start up were real busy and no one want you to stop a good thing . but the tapers we work with are good guys ive told them about this site and how im trying to learn so when you guys tell your stries i go try to make sense of it all by comparing wth them tks guys its booming here in sask come teach us how to tape ill board a [email protected]# load for us to work on haha.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

*123*

o yea soory i havent posted much on boarding faster or better im to long winded having to much trouble expaining gonna get a cam the kid knows all the tech stuff ill try to do some vid eg speed tricks how to find the tough angles stuff like that soon.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you guys have nailed it down...it all boils down to pride. Because there has always been that scapegoat for hangers (taper fix), it doesn't really matter what the board looks like before it's taped. 9 times out of 10 the homeowner will never see it or catch it anyway.

I'm am somewhat fortunate cause when taping is slow, I get to hang my own jobs. But lately I've been so busy taping I don't have time. However, even when I hang, I care what it looks like not to mention the time it's gonna save me when we start taping.

I have been behind 2 commercial tapers for a few months who are probably good boarders, but don't give a sh!t and just want to be done and get their cheque. 

I told my G/C that there were issues, and that he would be billed for all the extra. I bet I bill him an extra $200-$300 a house for all the messes I fix and all I get from him is "but they're fast"!

He tells me that hanging drywall is easy...I told him hanging is easy, but hanging it right not so much...:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you're a little too spoiled in some ways, since you often seem a little short on cash (although I do understand there's some extenuating circumstances to some of that). Good boarding can also mean less paid per foot to finish it. 'Super tapers' no longer needed. Just 'Good enough'.

Me, I'm rolling in the dollars. :whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

getplastered said:


> I think you guys have nailed it down...it all boils down to pride. Because there has always been that scapegoat for hangers (taper fix), it doesn't really matter what the board looks like before it's taped. 9 times out of 10 the homeowner will never see it or catch it anyway.
> 
> I'm am somewhat fortunate cause when taping is slow, I get to hang my own jobs. But lately I've been so busy taping I don't have time. However, even when I hang, I care what it looks like not to mention the time it's gonna save me when we start taping.
> 
> ...




exactly why learning how to inso and frame was nessasary to becoming a respected boarder if you cant fix or build anything you cant do a good board job period. we only charge when we do complete work that should be done for us but just wasn't we offer to do it to keep things going and work out a price dont try to bargian when you allready done. for the little stuff we just fix and move on.you still make more if you bangin off your work than ya do fighting for pennies.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Maybe you're a little too spoiled in some ways, since you often seem a little short on cash (although I do understand there's some extenuating circumstances to some of that). Good boarding can also mean less paid per foot to finish it. 'Super tapers' no longer needed. Just 'Good enough'.
> 
> Me, I'm rolling in the dollars. :whistling2:


 sure thing we get piad more [less for the tape] for doing the board order to pic cut every thing eliminating plugs [small pieces] buttjoints and rippers 54's when nessasary rippers suck. and when we get a job where dwc dont give a crap wont order 54's tight with count less pic cuts we'll slap er up for less more for the tape. usually the tape likes the first senario but it is what it is.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I hung for at least ten years before I started to learn to finish. I wanted to be the best hanger I could be.

After I learned to finish,,,, I said "sheet,, I can fill the bad stuff with 20 min in thirty minutes,,, why am I takeing a day and 1/2 trying to hang "paneling"":jester:

I have an opinion that is not popular with finshers,,, its like this,,,, "If you don't know how to finish,,, go home,,,, I'll get it ":whistling2:

Haveing finished now for near 20 years,,,,, we (finishers) are bigger crybabies than most trades!!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gordie said:


> thats true me and my brother have always been very picky on quality eg tight fits no blown roughts check all screws hook all corners picture cut everything. but we had to learn on our own so we were slow .And no could care if there work looked s#@ty comared to ours. we were still the rookies cause they could do two units to our one. didnt change tell the market went bad and we had to compete for our dwindling spot.we forced ourselves to get faster droping all pride and just watching those fast guy go learn and ask now were fast and comprimize no q.c. because of that one of the most skilled guy i ever met noticed us [another boarder] someone all the comanies hire when it seems no one can get work he does and he dont let hack work go with his name . now we follow the big jobs with him and his crew tapers get along great cause there workin on lots of good work [done with speed and quality] tapers want both greedy bastards haha.working with the desire to get better instead of bragging [and i like bragging lol] has improved my income increaced options and added skills eg insulation steal and wood framing . i hope i can add taping to that its hard to start up were real busy and no one want you to stop a good thing . but the tapers we work with are good guys ive told them about this site and how im trying to learn so when you guys tell your stries i go try to make sense of it all by comparing wth them tks guys its booming here in sask come teach us how to tape ill board a [email protected]# load for us to work on haha.


Dude. I keep trying to read your posts but it hurts my brain trying to figure out where you meant to add punctuation and capitalization. I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but a forum is about communicating and it looks to me like you're having trouble doing it. Slow down, take your time and think about the fact that us other human beings are out here trying to make sense of what you're saying....you're not just typing letters at a machine, you know. Please. And thank you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Slim Slim Slim... Ya need to give the French Canadians A little lee way:yes:..They like to add libb. I understood every word the man had to say.

My grammer sucks.. so It makes it easy to understand everything.
:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Slim Slim Slim... Ya need to give the French Canadians A little lee way:yes:... I understood every word the man had to say.
> 
> My grammer sucks.. so It makes it easy to understand everything.
> :whistling2:


I agree with Slim.
I'm a french Canadian, and I had to re-read that post like 15 times to understand anything. :whistling2:
Him and Bazooka Joe! Haha.

Then there's also Harvey Randall, but I think he just talks crazy talk. :yes:
He still adds punctuations and capitalizations, which is even funnier.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree with Slim.
> I'm a french Canadian, and I had to re-read that post like 15 times to understand anything. :whistling2:
> Him and Bazooka Joe! Haha.
> 
> ...


 You don't sound it...:blink:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*cry baby tapers*



Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hung for at least ten years before I started to learn to finish. I wanted to be the best hanger I could be.
> 
> After I learned to finish,,,, I said "sheet,, I can fill the bad stuff with 20 min in thirty minutes,,, why am I takeing a day and 1/2 trying to hang "paneling"":jester:
> 
> ...


i'm not a cry baby,  oh sure i have a cry baby chair-but i never get in it. ok i had nowhere to sit just now, so im kinda sitting on the edge of it, but not to cry or wimper, hey im not- so why cant we all just get along ? and stop calling each other names ? I do all I can and still its never enough, what do they want from me ? I feel like they got it in for me. I do my job and its never good enough cause i gotta do everyone elses too. when will it end ?:drink: merry christmas chief.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''I have an opinion that is not popular with finshers,,, its like this,,,, "If you don't know how to finish,,, go home,,,, I'll get it ":whistling2:''




I always went with kinder approach .. Don't touch it! I'll take care of it later!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> ''I have an opinion that is not popular with finshers,,, its like this,,,, "If you don't know how to finish,,, go home,,,, I'll get it ":whistling2:''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a kindred spirt,,,,(another beer swilling rednck),,,,that is really anel about his work,,,,,,,,,, I can't see ya being any "kinder" than I am,,,LOL,,:thumbup:

Just trying to make a point,, thats all. Sometimes we DO expect too much from hangers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As a kindred spirt,,,,(another beer swilling rednck),,,,that is really anel about his work,,,,,,,,,, I can't see ya being any "kinder" than I am,,,LOL,,:thumbup:
> 
> Just trying to make a point,, thats all. Sometimes we DO expect too much from hangers


 common sense is not too much to ask of anyone!:whistling2:
and...I mean that from the bottom of my heart!!!:yes:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude. I keep trying to read your posts but it hurts my brain trying to figure out where you meant to add punctuation and capitalization. I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but a forum is about communicating and it looks to me like you're having trouble doing it. Slow down, take your time and think about the fact that us other human beings are out here trying to make sense of what you're saying....you're not just typing letters at a machine, you know. Please. And thank you.


I here that ill try to improve sorry guy im new. Ill do better first time at this.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You don't sound it...:blink:


I don't sound French Canadian? lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't sound French Canadian? lol


 My ulcle is a french cunuck..compared to him ..you sound like me..:blink: LOL!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> My ulcle is a french cunuck..compared to him ..you sound like me..:blink: LOL!


A *******?! 
Haha!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> A *******?!
> Haha!


 YEP!!!! But a very well spoking ******* ! :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> YEP!!!! But a very well spoking ******* ! :yes:


Haha! Why thank you my friend. As are you.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Im from B.C. not a frenchie. Ive got no exuses for my crap grammar. But who do you think is gonna hang that board the A students haha.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

8675309


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gordie said:


> Im from B.C. not a frenchie. Ive got no exuses for my crap grammar. But who do you think is gonna hang that board the A students haha.


Im sorry, was that a question? 
Hehe


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't expect to walk in to a perfect hang job every time, however, you do have to draw a line somewhere. We fix our fair share of over-cut electrical boxes and other oddball mistakes without saying a word. But when you spend significant time on a job fixing stupid errors, it's time to say something.

Did a job just over a year ago that nearly every screw, the drywall was puckered. Don't know which hanger it was, but someone needed a new cone on their gun or just a new gun. Told the DWC about it, problem solved. 

Our latest pet peeve is the the amount of glue we have to scrape off the face of the board.

We have yet to back charge the hangers, but we do air our grievances.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> 8675309


i can remember that # mang you know me i think 762 2791 was my kelowna # hein rd IMfamous.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

how bout [email protected]#t from the insulators [acoustic sealent] the guys get it everywhere and the dc likes to load the board early we try to cut off as much as we can must be a bitch also.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gordie said:


> I here that ill try to improve sorry guy im new. Ill do better first time at this.


I'm sorry if I was rude. I know that none of us are geniuses in here (well, I think there might actually be a couple:yes....Just help me to understand you :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axLRUszuu9I


Hahaha I knew I remembered that number from somewhere. Good one!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I air my grieveness too, I'm not bashfull bout B*tching at the hangers either. 

I just have come to realize that they have to make a living also.

Ain't their fault if they get trash rock delivered and have to attach it to sorry framing.

I don't listen to the "crybaby" painters. I don't vacum out the boxes after sanding, nor mop the walls, or vacum around the edge of the wall just to maske their job easier.

So I see hanging as just that,,,, guys payed to hang what they got, on what was framed. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

gordie said:


> how bout [email protected]#t from the insulators [acoustic sealent] the guys get it everywhere and the dc likes to load the board early we try to cut off as much as we can must be a bitch also.


How the heck do you cut of sealant.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> How the heck do you cut of sealant.


 spray foam around the windows and doors...overspray ?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> How the heck do you cut of sealant.


sorry i mean i try to use as much of the board that does not have monkys#$t on it and throw the crap piece in scrap. But if its on my 12's or 14"s than i usually have to install scrape off what i can then move on . Id rather waste it but those boards all have a home you cant change up much . Usually its only on the top two sheets.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm sorry if I was rude. I know that none of us are geniuses in here (well, I think there might actually be a couple:yes....Just help me to understand you :thumbsup:


 NO your right went back and read some of that crap i wrote . I do drink when im reading this site like probably most of us lol. ill read before i enter anything from now on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> sorry i mean i try to use as much of the board that does not have monkys#$t on it and throw the crap piece in scrap. But if its on my 12's or 14"s than i usually have to install scrape off what i can then move on . Id rather waste it but those boards all have a home you cant change up much . Usually its only on the top two sheets.


 you are one confusing SOB! Those top 2 sheets are damaged by the tie downs on delivery???


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

moore said:


> spray foam around the windows and doors...overspray ?


No no. Acoustical sealant. I understand what he is talking about now. And the 2 top sheets.......


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> you are one confusing SOB! Those top 2 sheets are damaged by the tie downs on delivery???


no man the insulators get that black monkey [email protected]#t , or acoustant sealent. on it. They have to seal all joints window bucks plugs and boxes with the crap and they get it on every thing, we get -40 winters out here and code calls for the crap on everything. Do they not use it there i know they dont have to seal as much in B.C. as they do here.That stuff is the main thing i hate about inso. i just wondered if it was a big hassle when the crap gets on the white side of the board . I figure it must bleed through the mud like felt marks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> no man the insulators get that black monkey [email protected]#t , or acoustant sealent. on it. They have to seal all joints window bucks plugs and boxes with the crap and they get it on every thing, we get -40 winters out here and code calls for the crap on everything. Do they not use it there i know they dont have to seal as much in B.C. as they do here.That stuff is the main thing i hate about inso. i just wondered if it was a big hassle when the crap gets on the white side of the board . I figure it must bleed through the mud like felt marks.


 yeah..they just passed that here..I'll be dealing with it soon enough......


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Tell em ' to wrap the house up then load with the board? Duh.........only slows things down the other way. I sure don't miss working in the world of contract housing that's for sure. They r ****ed. They must be loading the floors and not walls?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Tell em ' to wrap the house up then load with the board? Duh.........only slows things down the other way. I sure don't miss working in the world of contract housing that's for sure. They r ****ed. They must be loading the floors and not walls?


ya thats right they load the floor got sick of arguing with every one out here that i need it on the walls. [email protected]#cking rookies out here like it that way don't know how to board unless the walls are empty so they freak out when its loaded on the walls"the way i like it".O well i can lift every sheat off the ground its just my back.lol . That being said contract housing does suck a bit but its a boom out here and were making good money right now alot of you yanks are coming out here these days as well and its not for the senery or weather haha see you all soon.lol


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Tell em ' to wrap the house up then load with the board? Duh.........only slows things down the other way. I sure don't miss working in the world of contract housing that's for sure. They r ****ed. They must be loading the floors and not walls?


The reason they load early is stupid but i have to deal with it .Out here because its a boom there so far behind they promise everything to be done last week and when they deliver our board the units are small so we cut a hole in the wall for delivery upstairs then fix the hole ,insulators come after, they wont work with the big hole in the wall i can,t blame them its -30 right now its way less of a problem in the lousy 6 months of not winter we get here .I hate Regina i miss you kelowna it must be real bad if your from L.A or something haha. I personally wont inso in the winter or steal frame [email protected]#k that rather turn on my heater and start makin the walls white.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear ya on the acoustic sealant getting on the board. In an ideal world the insulators would not make a mess anywhere, However.... 

One easy solution is to insist the apes loading the board turn the top sheet over with the white side down. That would solve most of the problem.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

When I 'critique' the boarders work, I try to be even handed. Sometimes they'll hear nothing but positive feedback, when the job was well done. Sometimes it'll be positive comments followed by eg. "In the future, I need the board left back from the frames more, so I can get the L-trim in there without having to cut back the board in places". At times it's been "Who's got a ball peen hammer, because someone stripped out and left way too many screws sticking out in the corners".


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

JustMe said:


> When I 'critique' the boarders work, I try to be even handed. Sometimes they'll hear nothing but positive feedback, when the job was well done. Sometimes it'll be positive comments followed by eg. "In the future, I need the board left back from the frames more, so I can get the L-trim in there without having to cut back the board in places". At times it's been "Who's got a ball peen hammer, because someone stripped out and left way too many screws sticking out in the corners".


 Ya thats cool exactly how we can handle a critique you get used to doing your job without any complaints it can be hard to here you screwed the taper. So when they can keep there cool deal with you instead of crying to the d.c. that's a good guy usually an old pro, new guys can get pretty stressed and i can see why.
With us well go back fix what ever we can and do better on the next one.Some times you have to slow down and do a little better job . If you've boarded for more than 5 years in the same place {not just jumping from town to town like a hack} you can probably do a perfect job if you want.
Training my boy caused us a little grief good part becuase he's my first trainee.I new i was gonna here it from the tapper a good guy. I just went in the unit said i was sorry explained the training thing how it was my first grunt and that i would checked his work better 
to make sure it was getting done right. We did a few slow ones my boy has improved drastacly and gabby "the tapper is making jokes again. 
O yea don't want to insult anyone i know we have to move around alot in this trade i just know some of those fly by night, rip off your worker's, screw up a gravy house hacks. if no one knows the guys you just can't asume the're gonna board good it's easy to get the big stuff done not so easy to do the tricky stuff we all know that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lets see a walk through vid of a good hanging job.
Don't see that here very often ..


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Ok so I am doing work on some houses and we know all the sh%t that goes with it
> 
> The boarders don't clean there board as in bubbles baked corners, disco clowns can't clean the board but we have to light check it
> 
> ...


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree with Slim.
> I'm a french Canadian, and I had to re-read that post like 15 times to understand anything. :whistling2:
> Him and Bazooka Joe! Haha.
> 
> ...


 justreadyourpostveryenlighteningtillitgottomewaslaughingbutnotnowjustcontemplateinghowimperceivedonthissitemyparentsputmeinaregularschoolsoiwouldbeliketherestgotmeofftheshortbusbutitlookslikeivebeenfoundout.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

harvey randall said:


> Just read your post. Very enlightening till it got to me. Was laughing....but not now just contemplateing how im perceived on this site.
> My parents put me in a regular school so I would be like the rest.
> Got me off the short bus but it looks like I've been foundout.


I understand you bro! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> justreadyourpostveryenlighteningtillitgottomewaslaughingbutnotnowjustcontemplateinghowimperceivedonthissitemyparentsputmeinaregularschoolsoiwouldbeliketherestgotmeofftheshortbusbutitlookslikeivebeenfoundout.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

haha thats right guys im not the sharpest tool in the shed.

grade 8 pass program.

grade9 transition program ,guess there was some progress haha.

grade 10 work experience program. two year program just to get your grade 10.

one and a half years in kicked out had to start over hahaha.

I did go back and finish, graduated with kids 2 and 3 years younger, **** thats a bad memory .

too much weed out here in the west. Man i miss b.c.

probably gonna be a bumpy ride learning to tape lol.

But i am studying for the first time in my life. For that i thank you guys for this resource . When i get all the stuff i need"taping tools" .I've got a good buddy a taper who's gonna help me learn don't think it's a good idea to try to do the finishing without a coach.

Hope this is a little better"easier to read" not drinkin any beers while i wright any more I'll just read when im drinkin from now on .


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude. I keep trying to read your posts but it hurts my brain trying to figure out where you meant to add punctuation and capitalization. I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but a forum is about communicating and it looks to me like you're having trouble doing it. Slow down, take your time and think about the fact that us other human beings are out here trying to make sense of what you're saying....you're not just typing letters at a machine, you know. Please. And thank you.


Slim you on this site to grade others on there grammar? Maybe you should smoke one and you might get what Gordie's saying


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How did they do Joe?? I'm pleased with it ,,,,after I v out the butts and pre-fill them along with the seams the tape coat should slide along fairly well... They didn't scrap it out cause I told them not too..That's not there job! They get paid to put it up IMO.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ohhFGMEB4o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:Looks good Moore. You doing the grid in that as well?? Im sure it bothers you when you see the dirty footprinted up sheets on the wall and theres perfectly good pieces leftover that could have been used. Gotta love the metal light boxeslooks sweet


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> ''I have an opinion that is not popular with finshers,,, its like this,,,, "If you don't know how to finish,,, go home,,,, I'll get it ":whistling2:''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of footage finishers show their metal when they turn away from the UGLY you aint got no alibi, "i want" is the thought pattern. its relatively easy to pull back from the prison of i want. i need gets you every thing you want and more for those folks around you. the tougher the better i like it, (cause these days my mind-ethic is tougher then my muscle)- course this is easy talk sitting on my ass- per hour intellect i understand, but i dont hang with em.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

gordie said:


> haha thats right guys im not the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> grade 8 pass program.
> 
> ...


this aint church ole kid- drink up- YOU ONLY OWE YOU! this might seem off topic, but it its snot. my keeb, today stuck her head under two feet of snow, and was sniffing out tracks. what does that mean ? hell i dont know---- but i do know this, its a real pleasure watching her work(i mean haven fun)-som tymes eye spell rong-big dill pickle.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> :thumbsup:Looks good Moore. You doing the grid in that as well?? Im sure it bothers you when you see the dirty footprinted up sheets on the wall and theres perfectly good pieces leftover that could have been used. Gotta love the metal light boxeslooks sweet


 no Chris I only do drywall..The g/c hung that one wall..why? not sure ..I've only been by there a few times this week early in the morning to drop off screws and glue .Today was my first good look around  I've got 3 other houses being hung this week [small] but still...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Slim you on this site to grade others on there grammar? Maybe you should smoke one and you might get what Gordie's saying


I didn't hand out a grade, I merely said that I was having trouble understanding. With a little patience, people posting on here can communicate *effectively *with their fellow tradesmen. :whistling2:

But you're right........maybe I should just smoke one and relax.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I didn't hand out a grade, I merely said that I was having trouble understanding. With a little patience, people posting on here can communicate *effectively *with their fellow tradesmen. :whistling2:
> 
> But you're right........maybe I should just smoke one and relax.:thumbsup:


 Slim.. you have always been very patient with me :notworthy:..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> justreadyourpostveryenlighteningtillitgottomewaslaughingbutnotnowjustcontemplateinghowimperceivedonthissitemyparentsputmeinaregularschoolsoiwouldbeliketherestgotmeofftheshortbusbutitlookslikeivebeenfoundout.


See what the rest of us Canucks half to put up with,,,, when dealing with those French Canadians Harv:yes::whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*hells bels*

love you guys, best of the


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Slim.. you have always been very patient with me :notworthy:..


Oh stop....there's nothing to be patient about with you. I give you a hard time on occasion, but only because I like you and respect your work ethic. Your internetting is quite readable and I understand what you're saying _most_() of the time.

I'm not some sort of grammar police on here, that would be a full time job! :laughing:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> I didn't hand out a grade, I merely said that I was having trouble understanding. With a little patience, people posting on here can communicate *effectively *with their fellow tradesmen. :whistling2:
> 
> But you're right........maybe I should just smoke one and relax.:thumbsup:


Now i got everyone smokin sorry bout that . Anybody going through B'C. then driving on to visit P.T. could really help me out smoke is horable in sask hahaha.

Again no hard feelings this has been a great find for me, Im learning almost to much taper are wondering were all these questions are coming from .

Also i'm finding there are many different levels of knowledge and skill in your trade boarders are either good or bad not much in between.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I didn't hand out a grade, I merely said that I was having trouble understanding. With a little patience, people posting on here can communicate *effectively *with their fellow tradesmen. :whistling2:
> 
> But you're right........maybe I should just smoke one and relax.:thumbsup:


My 'effectively' approach till now has been 'Type 1st, *try to* get it right later' (with Edits).

Maybe I should take up smoking as well. Help make everything clear, all the time(?)



SlimPickins said:


> I'm not some sort of grammar police on here, that would be a full time job! :laughing:


Is that what happened to ******? He couldn't take it anymore?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Well personally,,,,,, I understand my own posts much better after a 12 pack:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Maybe I should take up smoking as well. Help make everything clear, all the time(?)


We should all start taking the pot and then we could have a drywall talk round up at the 7-11, a giant horde of work trucks and vans with the radios all synchronized to the same classic rock radio station so when we walked around with red eyes and chili fries admiring each others tool-toters we would be in a huge multi-dimensional stereo saying things like:

"sweeeet" 

and "totally......bro" 

and "wait.....what? What was I talking about again?"

And since we were talking in person grammar wouldn't be an issue. Hell, nothing would be an issue.....maaaaaaan.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> We should all start taking the pot and then we could have a drywall talk round up at the 7-11, a giant horde of work trucks and vans with the radios all synchronized to the same classic rock radio station so when we walked around with red eyes and chili fries admiring each others tool-toters we would be in a huge multi-dimensional stereo saying things like:
> 
> "sweeeet"
> 
> ...


lol.

You must rarely if ever be lonely, having 'you' to talk with.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> We should all start taking the pot and then we could have a drywall talk round up at the 7-11, a giant horde of work trucks and vans with the radios all synchronized to the same classic rock radio station so when we walked around with red eyes and chili fries admiring each others tool-toters we would be in a huge multi-dimensional stereo saying things like:
> 
> "sweeeet"
> 
> ...


 7-11 ?? and they spoke English?:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 7-11 ?? and they spoke English?:blink:


You got me, man. I haven't been in a 7-11 in 20 years :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> lol.
> 
> You must rarely if ever be lonely, having 'you' to talk with.


"It's true", says me to myself and you.


----------

